# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  راهنمای درباره پزشکی ارتش

## mahdi100

* به نام آرامش بخش دلها
**سلام دوستان ,وقت بخیر
برای قبولی در رشته پزشکی ارتش چه رتبه ای لازم هست؟ و چه درصد هایی؟
و شرایط پزشکی ارتش چیه؟
باتشکر*

----------


## fafa.Mmr

ﺷﺮﺍﻳﻂ ﻭ ﺿﻮﺍﺑﻂ ﻋﻤﻮﻣﻲ ﻭ ﺍﺧﺘﺼﺎﺻﻲ ﻭ ﺍﻣﺘﻴﺎﺯﺍﺕ ﺩﺍﻭﻃﻠﺒﺎﻥ ﺩﻭﺭﻩ ﺭﻭﺯﺍﻧﻪ ﺩﺍﻧﺸﮕﺎﻩ ﻋﻠﻮﻡ ﭘﺰﺷﻜﻲ ﺍﺭﺗﺶ‌‌ ﺝ.ﺍ.ﺍ (ﺭﺷﺘﻪ‌ﻫﺎﻱ‌ ‌‌ﭘﺰﺷﻜﻲ، ﺩﻧﺪﺍﻧﭙﺰﺷﻜﻲ‌، ﭘﺮﺳﺘﺎﺭﻱ، ﭘﻴﺮﺍ‌‌ﭘﺰﺷﻜﻲ) ﻭ ﺑﻮﺭﺳﻴﻪ ﺭﺷﺘﻪ‌ﻫﺎﻱ ﭘﺰﺷﻜﻲ ﻭ ﺩﺍﺭﻭﺳﺎﺯﻱ ﺍﺭﺗﺶ ﺝ.ﺍ.ﺍ ﺩﺭ ﺳﺎﻳﺮ ﺩﺍﻧﺸﮕﺎﻩ‌ﻫﺎ ﻭ ﻣﺆﺳﺴﺎﺕ‌ ﺁﻣﻮﺯﺵ ‌ﻋﺎﻟﻲ:ﺍﻟﻒ) ﺷﺮﺍﻳﻂ ﻋﻤﻮﻣﻲ: 1- ﻣﺘﺪﻳﻦ ﺑﻪ ﺩﻳﻦ ﻣﺒﻴﻦ ﺍﺳﻼ‌ﻡ. ﻭ ﺍﻟﺘﺰﺍﻡ ﻋﻤﻠﻲ ﺑﻪ ﻭﻻ‌ﻳﺖ ﻣﻄﻠﻘﻪ ﻓﻘﻴﻪ 2- ﺗﺎﺑﻌﻴﺖ ﺟﻤﻬﻮﺭﻱ ﺍﺳﻼ‌ﻣﻲ ﺍﻳﺮﺍﻥ ﻭ ﺍﻳﺮﺍﻧﻲ‌ﺍﻻ‌ﺻﻞ ﺑﻮﺩﻥ. 3- ﺍﻳﻤﺎﻥ ﺑﻪ ﺍﻧﻘﻼ‌ﺏ ﺍﺳﻼ‌ﻣﻲ ﻭ ﻧﻈﺎﻡ ﻣﻘﺪﺱ ﺟﻤﻬﻮﺭﻱ ﺍﺳﻼ‌ﻣﻲ ﺍﻳﺮﺍﻥ ﻭ ﺁﻣﺎﺩﮔﻲ ﻓﺪﺍﻛﺎﺭﻱ ﺩﺭ ﺭﺍﻩ ﺗﺤﻘﻖ ﺍﻫﺪﺍﻑ ﺁﻥ. 4- ﻋﺪﻡ ﻣﺤﻜﻮﻣﻴﺖ ﻧﺎﺷﻲ ﺍﺯ ﺍﻗﺪﺍﻡ ﻋﻠﻴﻪ ﺍﻧﻘﻼ‌ﺏ ﻭ ﻧﻈﺎﻡ ﻣﻘﺪﺱ ﺟﻤﻬﻮﺭﻱ ﺍﺳﻼ‌ﻣﻲ ﺍﻳﺮﺍﻥ. 5- ﻋﺪﻡ ﻣﺤﻜﻮﻣﻴﺖ ﺑﻪ ﻣﺤﺮﻭﻣﻴﺖ ﺍﺯ ﺧﺪﻣﺎﺕ ﺩﻭﻟﺘﻲ. 6- ﻋﺪﻡ ﺳﺎﺑﻘﻪ ﻋﻀﻮﻳﺖ ﻭ ﻳﺎ ﻭﺍﺑﺴﺘﮕﻲ ﺑﻪ ﺍﺣﺰﺍﺏ ﻭ ﮔﺮﻭﻩ‌ﻫﺎﻱ ﺳﻴﺎﺳﻲ ﻭ ﺍﻟﺤﺎﺩﻱ ﻭ ﻏﻴﺮﻗﺎﻧﻮﻧﻲ. 7- ﻋﺪﻡ ﻣﻌﺮﻭﻓﻴﺖ ﺑﻪ ﻓﺴﺎﺩ ﺍﺧﻼ‌ﻗﻲ ﻭ ﻋﺪﻡ ﺍﻋﺘﻴﺎﺩ ﺑﻪ ﻣﻮﺍﺩ ﻣﺨﺪﺭ. 8- ﻋﺪﻡ ﺳﻮﺀﭘﻴﺸﻴﻨﻪ ﻛﻴﻔﺮﻱ ﺑﺮﺍﺑﺮ ﺍﻋﻼ‌ﻡ ﻣﺮﺍﺟﻊ ﺫﻳﺼﻼ‌ﺡ. 9- ﺳﭙﺮﺩﻥ ﺗﻌﻬﺪ ﻻ‌ﺯﻡ ﻣﺒﻨﻲ ﺑﺮ ﭘﺮﺩﺍﺧﺖ ﺩﻭﺑﺮﺍﺑﺮ ﻫﺰﻳﻨﻪ‌ﻫﺎﻱ ﺩﻭﺭﻩ ﺁﻣﻮﺯﺷﻲ، ﺩﺭ ﺻﻮﺭﺕ ﺍﺳﺘﻌﻔﺎ ﻭ ﻳﺎ ﺍﺧﺮﺍﺝ ﺑﺮﺍﺑﺮ ﻗﻮﺍﻧﻴﻦ ﻭ ﻣﻘﺮﺭﺍﺕ ﺍﺭﺗﺶ. 10- ﻧﺪﺍﺷﺘﻦ ﻛﺎﺭﺕ ﻣﻌﺎﻓﻴﺖ ﭘﺰﺷﻜﻲ ﺍﺯ ﺣﻮﺯﻩ ﻧﻈﺎﻡ ﻭﻇﻴﻔﻪ. 11-ﺩﺍﺷﺘﻦ ﺳﻼ‌ﻣﺖ ﺟﺴﻤﺎﻧﻲ ﻭ ﺭﻭﺍﻧﻲ ﻭ ﺗﻨﺎﺳﺐ ﺍﻧﺪﺍﻡ (ﺣﺪﺍﻗﻞ ﻗﺪ165 ﺳﺎﻧﺘﻲ ﻣﺘﺮ) ﺑﺮﺍﺑﺮ ﺗﺎﺋﻴﺪ ﻣﺮﻛﺰ ﻣﻌﺎﻳﻨﺎﺕ ﭘﺰﺷﻜﻲ ﻧﻴﺮﻭﻱ ﺯﻣﻴﻨﻲ ﺍﺭﺗﺶ ﺝ.ﺍ.ﺍ.ﺏ) ﺷﺮﺍﻳﻂ ﺍﺧﺘﺼﺎﺻﻲ: 1- ﺣﺪﺍﻗﻞ ﺳﻦ ﺩﺭ ﻫﻨﮕﺎﻡ ﭘﺬﻳﺮﺵ ﺩﺍﻭﻃﻠﺒﺎﻥ 16 ﺳﺎﻝ ﻭ ﺣﺪﺍﻛﺜﺮ ﺳﻦ 22 ﺳﺎﻝ ﺗﻤﺎﻡ 2- ﺩﺍﻭﻃﻠﺒﺎﻧﻲ ﻛﻪ ﺩﺭ ﺣﺎﻝ ﺍﻧﺠﺎﻡ ﺧﺪﻣﺖ ﻣﻘﺪﺱ ﺳﺮﺑﺎﺯﯼ ﺩﺭ ﻧﯿﺮﻭﻫﺎﯼ ﻣﺴﻠﺢ ﺑﻮﺩﻩ ﻭ ﯾﺎ ﺁﻥ ﺭﺍ ﺑﻪ ﺍﺗﻤﺎﻡ ﺭﺳﺎﻧﯿﺪﻩ‌ﺍﻧﺪ، ﻣﺪﺕ ﺧﺪﻣﺖ ﺩﻭﺭﻩ ﺿﺮﻭﺭﺕ( ﺧﺪﻣﺖ ﻣﻘﺪﺱ ﺳﺮﺑﺎﺯﻱ) ﺑﻪ ﺣﺪﺍﮐﺜﺮ ﺳﻦ (22 ﺳﺎﻝ) ﺍﺿﺎﻓﻪ ﻣﻲ‌ﮔﺮﺩﺩ. 3- ﺩﺭ ﺯﻣﺎﻥ ﭘﺬﻳﺮﺵ 5 ﺳﺎﻝ ﺑﻪ ﺣﺪﺍﮐﺜﺮ ﺳﻦ ﺩﺍﻭﻃﻠﺒﺎﻧﯽ ﮐﻪ ﺍﺯ ﺑﺴﺘﮕﺎﻥ ﺩﺭﺟﻪ ﯾﮏ ﺷﻬﺪﺍ(ﻓﺮﺯﻧﺪ ﺷﻬﻴﺪ) ‌ﻣﻲ‌ﺑﺎﺷﻨﺪ ﺍﺿﺎﻓﻪ ﺧﻮﺍﻫﺪ ﺷﺪ. 4- ﺩﺍﺭﻧﺪﮔﺎﻥ ﻣﻌﺪﻝ ﮐﻞ ﭘﺎﻳﺎﻥ ﺗﺤﺼﻴﻼ‌ﺕ ﺩﻭﺭﻩ ﻣﺘﻮﺳﻄﻪ: ﺍﻟﻒ) ﻣﻌﺪﻝ ﻛﻞ 18 ﻭ ﺑﺎﻻ‌ﺗﺮ ﺍﺯ ﺁﻥ ﺑﺮﺍﯼ ﺩﺍﻭﻃﻠﺒﺎﻥ ﺭﺷﺘﻪ ﭘﺰﺷﮑﯽ ﻭ ﺑﻮﺭﺳﯿﻪ ﭘﺰﺷﮑﯽ، ﺩﻧﺪﺍﻧﭙﺰﺷﮑﯽ ﻭ ﺑﻮﺭﺳﯿﻪ ﺩﺍﺭﻭﺳﺎﺯﯼ ﻭ ﻛﺴﺐ ﻧﻤﺮﻩ ﻋﻠﻤﻲ ﺑﺎﻻ‌ﺗﺮ ﺍﺯ 9000 ﺩﺭ ﺭﺷﺘﻪ ﭘﺰﺷﻜﻲ ﻭ ﺩﺍﺭﻭﺳﺎﺯﻱ ﺩﺭ ﺁﺯﻣﻮﻥ ﺳﺮﺍﺳﺮﻱ ﻭ ﻛﺴﺐ ﻧﻤﺮﻩ ﻋﻠﻤﻲ ﺑﺎﻻ‌ﺗﺮ ﺍﺯ 9200 ﺩﺭ ﺭﺷﺘﻪ ﺩﻧﺪﺍﻧﭙﺰﺷﻜﻲ. ﺏ) ﻣﻌﺪﻝ ﻛﻞ 16 ﻭ ﺑﺎﻻ‌ﺗﺮ ﺍﺯ ﺁﻥ ﺑﺮﺍﯼ ﺩﺍﻭﻃﻠﺒﺎﻥ ﺭﺷﺘﻪ‌ﻫﺎﯼ ﭘﺮﺳﺘﺎﺭﯼ، ﻛﺎﺭﺷﻨﺎﺳﻲ ﻭ ﮐﺎﺭﺷﻨﺎﺳﯽ ﭘﯿﺮﺍﭘﺰﺷﮑﯽ ﻭ ﻛﺴﺐ ﻧﻤﺮﻩ ﻋﻠﻤﻲ ﺑﺎﻻ‌ﺗﺮ ﺍﺯ 7000 ﺩﺭ ﺁﺯﻣﻮﻥ ﺳﺮﺍﺳﺮﻱ. 5- ﻣﺸﺨﺺ ﺑﻮﺩﻥ ﻭﺿﻌﯿﺖ ﻧﻈﺎﻡ ﻭﻇﯿﻔﻪ ﺑﺮﺍﯼ ﺩﺍﻭﻃﻠﺒﯿﻦ ﺁﻗﺎ (ﺩﺍﺭﺍ ﺑﻮﺩﻥ ﮔﻮﺍﻫﯽ ﺍﺷﺘﻐﺎﻝ ﺑﻪ ﺗﺤﺼﯿﻞ ﺑﺮﺍﯼ ﻣﺘﻮﻟﺪﯾﻦ 1374 ﻭ ﺑﻌﺪ ﺍﺯ ﺁﻥ، ﺩﺍﺭﺍ ﺑﻮﺩﻥ ﮔﻮﺍﻫﯽ ﭘﺎﯾﺎﻥ ﺗﺤﺼﯿﻼ‌ﺕ ﻣﺘﻮﺳﻄﻪ ﻭ ﭘﯿﺶ‌ﺩﺍﻧﺸﮕﺎﻫﯽ ﻭ ﺩﻓﺘﺮﭼﻪ ﺁﻣﺎﺩﻩ ﺑﻪ ﺧﺪﻣﺖ ﺑﺪﻭﻥ ﻣﻬﺮ ﻏﯿﺒﺖ ﺑﺮﺍﯼ ﻣﺘﻮﻟﺪﯾﻦ 1372 ﻭ ﻗﺒﻞ ﺍﺯ ﺁﻥ، ﺩﺍﺭﺍ ﺑﻮﺩﻥ ﮔﻮﺍﻫﯽ ﺍﺷﺘﻐﺎﻝ ﺑﻪ ﺧﺪﻣﺖ ﺳﺮﺑﺎﺯﯼ ﺑﺮﺍﯼ ﺩﺍﻭﻃﻠﺒﺎﻥ ﺳﺮﺑﺎﺯ ﺑﺪﻭﻥ ﺍﺿﺎﻓﻪ ﺧﺪﻣﺖ ﺳﻨﻮﺍﺗﻲ، ﺩﺍﺭﺍ ﺑﻮﺩﻥ ﮐﺎﺭﺕ ﭘﺎﯾﺎﻥ ﺧﺪﻣﺖ ﺟﻬﺖ ﺩﺍﻭﻃﻠﺒﺎﻥ ﻣﻨﻘﻀﯽ ﺧﺪﻣﺖ). 6- ﺍﺣﺮﺍﺯ ﺻﻼ‌ﺣﯿﺖ ﻋﻠﻤﯽ ﺑﻪ ﺗﺎﺋﯿﺪ ﻫﯿﺌﺖ ﻋﻠﻤﯽ ﻣﻨﺘﺨﺐ ﺩﺍﻧﺸﮕﺎﻩ. 7-ﺩﺍﻭﻃﻠﺒﺎﻧﻲ ﻛﻪ ﺩﺭ ﺩﺍﻧﺸﮕﺎﻫﻬﺎﻱ ﺩﻭﻟﺘﻲ ﻭ ﻏﻴﺮﺩﻭﻟﺘﻲ ﻛﺸﻮﺭ ﺷﺎﻏﻞ ﺑﻪ ﺗﺤﺼﻴﻞ ﻣﻲ‌ﺑﺎﺷﻨﺪ ﺑﺎﻳﺴﺘﻲ ﺩﺭ ﻣﻮﻗﻊ ﭘﺬﻳﺮﺵ ﺑﺮﮔﻪ ﺗﺴﻮﻳﻪ ﺣﺴﺎﺏ ﻭ ﻳﺎ ﻧﺎﻣﻪ ﺍﻧﺼﺮﺍﻑ ﺍﺯ ﺗﺤﺼﻴﻞ ﺩﺍﻧﺸﮕﺎﻩ ﻣﺮﺑﻮﻁ ﺭﺍ ﺍﺭﺍﺋﻪ ﻧﻤﺎﻳﻨﺪ.8- ﺍﺣﺮﺍﺯ ﺻﻼ‌ﺣﻴﺖ ﻣﻜﺘﺒﻲ، ﺍﻣﻨﻴﺘﻲ ﻭ ﻣﻮﻓﻘﻴﺖ ﺩﺭ ﻣﺼﺎﺣﺒﻪ ﻋﻠﻤﻲ، ﺭﻭﺍﻧﺴﻨﺠﻲ، ﺗﺴﺖ ﻭﺭﺯﺵ ﻭ ﺗﺤﻘﻴﻘﺎﺕ ﻻ‌ﺯﻡ ﺑﻪ ﺗﺎﺋﻴﺪ ﻣﺮﮐﺰ ﮔﺰﻳﻨﺶ ﻧﻴﺮﻭﻱ ﺯﻣﻴﻨﻲ ﺍﺭﺗﺶ ﺟﻤﻬﻮﺭﻱ ﺍﺳﻼ‌ﻣﻲ ﺍﻳﺮﺍﻥ. 9- ﺩﺍﻭﻃﻠﺒﺎﻥ ﺩﺭ ﻫﻨﮕﺎﻡ ﺛﺒﺖ‌ﻧﺎﻡ ﻧﺒﺎﻳﺴﺘﻲ ﺩﺭ ﺍﺳﺘﺨﺪﺍﻡ ﻫﻴﭽﻴﻚ ﺍﺯ ﺳﺎﺯﻣﺎﻥ‌ﻫﺎ ﻭ ﺩﻭﺍﻳﺮﺩﻭﻟﺘﻲ ﻭﻏﻴﺮ ﺩﻭﻟﺘﻲ ﺑﺎﺷﻨﺪ. 10- ﺷﺮﺍﻳﻂ ﺍﺩﺍﻣﻪ ﺗﺤﺼﻴﻞ ﺩﺭ ﺩﺍﻧﺸﮕﺎﻩ ﻋﻠﻮﻡ ﭘﺰﺷﮑﯽ ﺍﺭﺗﺶ، ﺿﻤﻦ ﺭﻋﺎﻳﺖ ﺿﻮﺍﺑﻂ ﻭ ﻣﻘﺮﺭﺍﺕ ﺁﻣﻮﺯﺷﻲ ﻭﺯﺍﺭﺕ ﺑﻬﺪﺍﺷﺖ ﺩﺭﻣﺎﻥ ﻭ ﺁﻣﻮﺯﺵ ﭘﺰﺷﮑﯽ، ﺗﺎﺑﻊ ﻣﻘﺮﺭﺍﺕ ﺍﺭﺗﺶ ﺟﻤﻬﻮﺭﻱ ﺍﺳﻼ‌ﻣﻲ ﺍﻳﺮﺍﻥ ﻧﻴﺰ ﻣﻲ‌ﺑﺎﺷﺪ. 11- ﺩﺍﻧﺸﺠﻮﻳﺎﻥ ﭘﺲ ﺍﺯ ﻓﺮﺍﻏﺖ ﺍﺯ ﺗﺤﺼﻴﻞ ﺟﻬﺖ ﺍﺷﺘﻐﺎﻝ ﺩﺭ ﻳﻜﻲ ﺍﺯ ﻣﺮﺍﻛﺰ ﺳﺘﺎﺩ ﻓﺮﻣﺎﻧﺪﻫﯽ ﺁﺟﺎ، ﻧﻴﺮﻭﻫﺎﻱ ﺯﻣﻴﻨﻲ، ﻗﺮﺍﺭﮔﺎﻩ ﭘﺪﺍﻓﻨﺪ ﻫﻮﺍﻳﻲ، ﻭ ﺩﺭﻳﺎﻳﻲ ﻭ ﺳﺎﺯﻣﺎﻥ ﻫﺎﻱ ﺗﺎﺑﻌﻪ ﺍﺭﺗﺶ ﺩﺭ ﮐﻞ ﮐﺸﻮﺭ ﺑﺮﺍﺳﺎﺱ ﺭﺗﺒﻪ ﺑﻨﺪﻱ ﻭ  ﻣﻌﺪﻝ ﻛﻞ ﻧﻤﺮﺍﺕ ﻃﻮﻝ ﺗﺤﺼﻴﻞ ﺗﻘﺴﻴﻢ ﺧﻮﺍﻫﻨﺪ ﺷﺪ. 12- ﺩﺭ ﺻﻮﺭﺕ ﺍﻧﺼﺮﺍﻑ ﺩﺍﻧﺸﺠﻮ ﻭ ﻳﺎ ﺍﺭﺗﻜﺎﺏ ﺍﻋﻤﺎﻟﻲ ﻛﻪ ﻣﻮﺟﺐ ﺍﺧﺮﺍﺝ ﻭﻱ ﺍﺯ ﺍﺭﺗﺶ ﮔﺮﺩﺩ، ﻋﻼ‌ﻭﻩ ﺑﺮ ﺟﺒﺮﺍﻥ ﺧﺴﺎﺭﺍﺕ ﻣﺎﻟﻲ (ﺩﻭﺑﺮﺍﺑﺮ ﻫﺰﻳﻨﻪ‌ﻫﺎﻱ ﺁﻣﻮﺯﺷﻲ ﻭ ﺁﻣﺎﺩﻱ) ﺍﺯ ﺍﺩﺍﻣﻪ ﺗﺤﺼﻴﻞ ﺩﺭ ﺭﺷﺘﻪ ﻣﺮﺑﻮﻃﻪ ﺩﺭ ﺍﯾﻦ ﺩﺍﻧﺸﮕﺎﻩ ﻣﺤﺮﻭﻡ ﺧﻮﺍﻫﺪ ﺷﺪ. 13- ﻣﻌﺮﻓﻲ ﺿﺎﻣﻦ ﻣﻌﺘﺒﺮ ﻭ ﺳﭙﺮﺩﻥ ﺗﻌﻬﺪ ﺧﺪﻣﺘﻲ ﺑﺮﺍﺑﺮ ﺿﻮﺍﺑﻂ ﻭ ﻣﻘﺮﺭﺍﺕ ﺍﺭﺗﺶ ﺩﺭ ﻫﺮ ﻧﻘﻄﻪ ﺍﺯ ﻛﺸﻮﺭ. 14- ﺍﺭﺍﺋﻪ ﻣﺠﻮﺯ ﺍﺩﺍﻣﻪ ﺗﺤﺼﯿﻞ ﺍﺯ ﮐﺎﺭﮔﺰﯾﻨﯽ ﻧﯿﺮﻭﯼ ﻣﺮﺑﻮﻃﻪ ﺑﺮﺍﯼ ﮐﺎﺭﮐﻨﺎﻥ ﺍﺭﺗﺶ ﺟﻤﻬﻮﺭﻱ ﺍﺳﻼ‌ﻣﻲ ﺍﻳﺮﺍﻥ (ﻧﻈﺎﻣﯿﺎﻥ ﻭ ﮐﺎﺭﻣﻨﺪﺍﻥ) .15- ﺍﺩﺍﻣﻪ ﺗﺤﺼﻴﻞ ﻛﺎﺭﻛﻨﺎﻥ ﭘﺎﻳﻮﺭ ﺑﺎﺳﺘﻨﺎﺩ ﺗﺒﺼﺮﻩ 2 ﻣﺎﺩﻩ 49 ﻗﺎﻧﻮﻥ ﺍﺭﺗﺶ ﺟﻤﻬﻮﺭﻱ ﺍﺳﻼ‌ﻣﻲ ﺍﻳﺮﺍﻥ ﺩﺭ ﺻﻮﺭﺕ ﺍﺭﺍﺋﻪ ﻣﺠﻮﺯ ﺍﺯ ﻧﻴﺮﻭﻱ ﻣﺮﺑﻮﻃﻪ ﺩﺭ ﻓﻮﺍﺻﻞ ﺩﺭﺟﺎﺕ ﮔﺮﻭﻫﺒﺎﻥ ﻳﻜﻤﻲ ﺗﺎ ﺍﺳﺘﻮﺍﺭ ﻳﻜﻤﻲ ﻭ ﻛﺎﺭﻣﻨﺪﺍﻥ ﺑﺎ ﺣﺪﺍﻛﺜﺮ ﺳﻦ 25 ﺳﺎﻝ ﺍﻣﻜﺎﻥ‌ﭘﺬﻳﺮ ﻣﻲ‌ﺑﺎﺷﺪ. 16- ﭘﻮﺷﻴﺪﻥ ﻟﺒﺎﺱ ﻣﺼﻮﺏ ﺍﺭﺗﺸﻲ ﺑﺮﺍﻱ ﺩﺍﻧﺸﺠﻮﻳﺎﻥ ﺍﻳﻦ ﺩﺍﻧﺸﮕﺎﻩ ﺍﻟﺰﺍﻣﻲ ﺍﺳﺖ.. 17- ﻓﺎﺭﻍ‌ﺍﻟﺘﺤﺼﯿﻼ‌ﻥ ﻣﻘﺎﻃﻊ ﮐﺎﺭﺩﺍﻧﯽ ﻭ ﺑﺎﻻ‌ﺗﺮ ﺣﻖ ﺍﻧﺘﺨﺎﺏ ﺍﻳﻦ ﺭﺷﺘﻪ‌ﻫﺎ ﺭﺍ ﻧﺪﺍﺭﻧﺪ. 18- ﺑﻌﺪ ﺍﺯ ﻗﺒﻮﻟﻲ ﺩﺭ ﺍﻳﻦ ﺩﺍﻧﺸﮕﺎﻩ ﺍﻣﻜﺎﻥ ﺗﻐﻴﻴﺮ ﺭﺷﺘﻪ ﻭ ﻳﺎ ﺍﻧﺘﻘﺎﻝ ﺩﺍﺋﻢ ﺩﺭ ﻫﻴﭻ ﻣﻘﻄﻊ ﻭ ﺭﺷﺘﻪ‌ﺍﻱ ﻭﺟﻮﺩ ﻧﺪﺍﺭﺩ.ﺝ) ﺍﻣﺘﻴﺎﺯﺍﺕ: 1- ﺗﺤﺼﻴﻞ ﺩﺭ ﺩﺍﻧﺸﮕﺎﻩ ﻋﻠﻮﻡ ﭘﺰﺷﮑﯽ ﺍﺭﺗﺶ ﺑﺮﺍﻱ ﺗﻤﺎﻣﻲ ﺭﺷﺘﻪ ﺍﺯ ﺟﻤﻠﻪ ﺭﺷﺘﻪ ﻫﺎﻱ ﺑﻮﺭﺳﻴﻪ ﺷﺒﺎﻧﻪ ﺭﻭﺯﻱ ﻭ ﺭﺍﯾﮕﺎﻥ ﺑﻮﺩﻩ (ﻫﯿﭽﮕﻮﻧﻪ ﻫﺰﯾﻨﻪ‌ﺍﯼ ﺍﺯ ﺩﺍﻧﺸﺠﻮ ﺩﺭﯾﺎﻓﺖ ﻧﻤﯽ‌ﺷﻮﺩ) ﻭ ﻛﻠﻴﻪ ﺍﻣﻜﺎﻧﺎﺕ ﺯﻳﺴﺖ، ﻣﺴﻜﻦ، ﺧﻮﺭﺍﻙ، ﭘﻮﺷﺎﻙ، ﺗﺤﺼﻴﻞ، ﺑﻬﺪﺍﺷﺖ ﻭ ﺩﺭﻣﺎﻥ ﻭ ﻭﺳﺎﻳﻞ ﻛﻤﻚ ﺁﻣﻮﺯﺷﻲ ﺭﺍﻳﮕﺎﻥ ﻭ ﺑﻪ ﻋﻬﺪﻩ ﺍﺭﺗﺶ ﺟﻤﻬﻮﺭﻱ ﺍﺳﻼ‌ﻣﻲ ﺍﻳﺮﺍﻥ ﺧﻮﺍﻫﺪ ﺑﻮﺩ. 2- ﭘﺲ ﺍﺯ ﻓﺎﺭﻍ‌ﺍﻟﺘﺤﺼﻴﻠﻲ ﺩﺍﻧﺸﺠﻮﻳﺎﻥ ﭘﺰﺷﮑﯽ، ﺑﻮﺭﺳﯿﻪ ﭘﺰﺷﮑﯽ، ﺩﻧﺪﺍﻧﭙﺰﺷﮑﯽ ﻭ ﺩﺍﺭﻭﺳﺎﺯﯼ ﺑﻪ ﺩﺭﺟﻪ ﺳﺘﻮﺍﻧﯿﮑﻤﯽ، ﺩﺍﻧﺸﺠﻮﯾﺎﻥ ﮐﺎﺭﺷﻨﺎﺳﯽ ﭘﯿﺮﺍﭘﺰﺷﮑﯽ ﺑﻪ ﺩﺭﺟﻪ ﺳﺘﻮﺍﻧﺪﻭﻣﯽ، ﺩﺍﻧﺸﺠﻮﯾﺎﻥ ﮐﺎﺭﺩﺍﻧﯽ ﭘﯿﺮﺍﭘﺰﺷﮑﯽ ﺑﻪ ﺩﺭﺟﻪ ﺳﺘﻮﺍﻧﺴﻮﻣﯽ ﻧﺎﺋﻞ ﺧﻮﺍﻫﻨﺪ ﺷﺪ. ﺩﺭ ﺧﺼﻮﺹ ﺩﺍﻧﺸﺠﻮﯾﺎﻥ ﭘﺮﺳﺘﺎﺭﯼ ﺍﺯ ﺁﻧﺠﺎﺋﯿﮑﻪ ﺍﺳﺘﺨﺪﺍﻡ ﺁﻧﺎﻥ ﺑﺼﻮﺭﺕ ﮐﺎﺭﻣﻨﺪﯼ ﻣﯽ‌ﺑﺎﺷﺪ، ﭘﺲ ﺍﺯ ﻓﺮﺍﻏﺖ ﺍﺯ ﺗﺤﺼﯿﻞ ﺑﻪ ﺭﺗﺒﻪ 11 (ﻣﻌﺎﺩﻝ ﺩﺭﺟﻪ ﺳﺘﻮﺍﻧﺪﻭﻣﯽ) ﻧﺎﺋﻞ ﻣﯽ‌ﮔﺮﺩﻧﺪ. 3- ﺑﻪ ﻓﺎﺭﻍ‌ﺍﻟﺘﺤﺼﯿﻼ‌ﻥ ﻣﺪﺭﮎ ﮐﺎﺭﺷﻨﺎﺳﯽ ﻭ ﺩﮐﺘﺮﺍﯼ ﺣﺮﻓﻪ‌ﺍﯼ (ﻣﻄﺎﺑﻖ ﺑﺎ ﺭﺷﺘﻪ ﻓﺎﺭﻍ‌ﺍﻟﺘﺤﺼﯿﻠﯽ) ﻣﻮﺭﺩ ﺗﺎﺋﯿﺪ ﻭﺯﺍﺭﺕ ﺑﻬﺪﺍﺷﺖ ﺩﺭﻣﺎﻥ ﻭ ﺁﻣﻮﺯﺵ ﭘﺰﺷﮑﯽ ﺍﻋﻄﺎ ﺧﻮﺍﻫﺪ ﺷﺪ. 4- ﺩﺍﻧﺸﺠﻮ ﺍﺯ ﺑﺪﻭ ﻭﺭﻭﺩ ﺑﻪ ﺍﺳﺘﺨﺪﺍﻡ ﺭﺳﻤﯽ ﺍﺭﺗﺶ ﺟﻤﻬﻮﺭﻱ ﺍﺳﻼ‌ﻣﻲ ﺍﻳﺮﺍﻥ ﺩﺭﺧﻮﺍﻫﺪ ﺁﻣﺪ. 5- ﺩﺍﻧﺸﺠﻮﯾﺎﻥ ﺩﺭ ﻃﻮﻝ ﻣﺪﺕ ﺗﺤﺼﯿﻞ ﻣﺎﻫﯿﺎﻧﻪ ﻣﺒﻠﻐﯽ (ﻣﺸﻤﻮﻝ ﭘﺮﺩﺍﺧﺖ ﺣﻘﻮﻕ ﺑﺮﺍﺑﺮ ﻗﺎﻧﻮﻥ ﻫﻤﺎﻫﻨﮓ ﭘﺮﺩﺍﺧﺖ) ﺑﻪ ﻋﻨﻮﺍﻥ ﮐﻤﮏ ﻫﺰﯾﻨﻪ ﺗﺤﺼﯿﻠﯽ ﺩﺭﯾﺎﻓﺖ ﺧﻮﺍﻫﻨﺪ ﻧﻤﻮﺩ. 6- ﺩﺍﻧﺸﺠﻮﻳﺎﻥ ﺍﺭﺗﺶ ﺍﺯ ﺗﺴﻬﻴﻼ‌ﺗﻲ ﻣﺎﻧﻨﺪ: ﻣﺴﻜﻦ، ﺣﻜﻤﺖ ﻛﺎﺭﺕ، ﺩﻓﺘﺮﭼﻪ ﺑﻴﻤﻪ ﺩﺭﻣﺎﻧﻲ ﻭ ﺑﻴﻤﻪ ﻋﻤﺮ ﺑﺮﺍﻱ ﺧﻮﺩ ﻭ ﻋﺎﺋﻠﻪ ﺗﺤﺖ ﺗﻜﻔﻞ ﻭ ﻭﺍﻡ‌ﻫﺎﻱ ﻣﺼﻮﺏ ﺑﺮﺧﻮﺭﺩﺍﺭ ﺧﻮﺍﻫﻨﺪ ﺷﺪ. 7- ﺩﺍﻧﺸﺠﻮﯾﺎﻥ ﺭﺗﺒﻪ‌ﻫﺎﯼ ﻣﻤﺘﺎﺯ ﻭ ﻧﺨﺒﻪ ﻛﻪ ﺑﺮﺍﺑﺮ ﺭﺍﻱ ﺩﺍﻧﺸﮕﺎﻩ ﻣﺤﻞ ﺗﺤﺼﻴﻞ ﺧﻮﺩ ﻣﺸﻤﻮﻝ ﺁﻳﻴﻦ ﻧﺎﻣﻪ‌ﻫﺎﻱ ﻣﺮﺑﻮﻃﻪ ﺑﺎﺷﻨﺪ، ﺿﻤﻦ ﺑﺮﺧﻮﺭﺩﺍﺭﯼ ﺍﺯ ﺟﻮﺍﯾﺰ ﻧﻔﯿﺲ ﻭ ﻣﺴﺎﻋﺪﺕ‌ﻫﺎﯼ ﻻ‌ﺯﻡ ﻣﺠﺎﺯ ﺑﻪ ﺍﺳﺘﻔﺎﺩﻩ ﺍﺯ ﺳﻬﻤﯿﻪ ﺍﺳﺘﻌﺪﺍﺩﻫﺎﯼ ﺩﺭﺧﺸﺎﻥ ﺑﺮﺍﯼ ﺍﺩﺍﻣﻪ ﺗﺤﺼﯿﻞ ﺩﺭ  ﻣﻘﺎﻃﻊ ﺗﺤﺼﯿﻠﯽ ﺑﻌﺪﯼ ﺑﺪﻭﻥ ﺁﺯﻣﻮﻥ ﻭﺭﻭﺩﯼ ﻣﯽ‌ﺑﺎﺷﻨﺪ. 8- ﺍﻣﮑﺎﻥ ﺍﺩﺍﻣﻪ ﺗﺤﺼﯿﻞ ﺩﺭ ﻫﻤﻪ ﻣﻘﺎﻃﻊ ﺑﺎ ﺗﻮﺟﻪ ﺑﻪ ﻧﯿﺎﺯ ﺳﺎﺯﻣﺎﻥ ﻭ ﺑﺎ ﻫﻤﺎﻫﻨﮕﯽ ﮐﺎﺭﮔﺰﯾﻨﯽ ﻧﯿﺮﻭﯼ ﻣﺮﺑﻮﻃﻪ ﻭﺟﻮﺩ ﺩﺍﺭﺩ. 9- ﺩﺍﻧﺸﺠﻮﯾﺎﻥ ﭘﺲ ﺍﺯ ﻓﺮﺍﻏﺖ ﺍﺯ ﺗﺤﺼﯿﻞ ﺍﻣﮑﺎﻥ ﺷﺮﮐﺖ ﺩﺭ ﺩﻭﺭﻩ‌ﻫﺎﯼ ﻃﻮﻟﯽ ، ﻋﺮﺿﯽ ﻭ ﭘﻮﺩﻣﺎﻧﯽ ﺩﺭ ﺩﺍﺧﻞ ﻭ ﺧﺎﺭﺝ ﺍﺯ ﮐﺸﻮﺭ ﺭﺍ ﺑﺮﺍﺑﺮ ﺭﻭﺵ ﺟﺎﺭﯼ ﻭ ﻗﻮﺍﻧﯿﻦ ﺍﺭﺗﺶ ﺟﻤﻬﻮﺭﻱ ﺍﺳﻼ‌ﻣﻲ ﺍﻳﺮﺍﻥ ﺧﻮﺍﻫﻨﺪ ﺩﺍﺷﺖ. ﺩﺍﻭﻃﻠﺒﺎﻥ ﺑﺮﺍﯼ ﮐﺴﺐ ﺍﻃﻼ‌ﻋﺎﺕ ﺑﯿﺸﺘﺮ ﺩﺭ ﺧﺼﻮﺹ ﺩﺍﻧﺸﮕﺎﻩ ﻋﻠﻮﻡ ﭘﺰﺷﮑﯽ ﺍﺭﺗﺶ ﺑﻪ ﺳﺎﯾﺖ ﺍﯾﻨﺘﺮﻧﺘﯽ ﺩﺍﻧﺸﮕﺎﻩ ﺑﻪ ﺁﺩﺭﺱwww.armyums.ac.ir ﻣﺮﺍﺟﻌﻪ ﻧﻤﺎﯾﻨﺪ.ﺿﻤﻨﺎً ﻧﺘﺎﻳﺞ ﺍﺯ ﻃﺮﻳﻖ ﺳﺎﻳﺖ ﺳﺎﺯﻣﺎﻥ ﺳﻨﺠﺶ ﺁﻣﻮﺯﺵ ﻛﺸﻮﺭ ﺑﻪ ﺍﻃﻼ‌ﻉ ﺩﺍﻭﻃﻠﺒﺎﻥ ﺧﻮﺍﻫﺪ ﺭﺳﻴﺪ ﻭ ﺛﺒﺖ ﻧﺎﻡ ﺩﺍﻭﻃﻠﺒﺎﻥ ﺩﺭ ﺍﻳﻦ ﺩﺍﻧﺸﮕﺎﻩ ﻭ ﺷﺮﻛﺖ ﺩﺭ ﻣﻌﺎﻳﻨﺎﺕ ﺟﺴﻤﺎﻧﻲ ﻭ ﻣﺼﺎﺣﺒﻪ‌ﻫﺎ ﺑﻪ ﻣﻌﻨﻲ ﺁﮔﺎﻫﻲ ﺍﺯ ﺗﻤﺎﻣﻲ ﺿﻮﺍﺑﻂ ﻭ ﻣﻘﺮﺭﺍﺕ ﺩﺍﻧﺸﮕﺎﻩ ﻋﻠﻮﻡ ﭘﺰﺷﻜﻲ ﺍﺭﺗﺶ ﻣﻲ‌ﺑﺎﺷﺪ.

----------


## amir.h

با اجازه استارتر
ارتش بهتر هست یا سپاه؟

----------


## erfan.sadeghi

> با اجازه استارتر
> ارتش بهتر هست یا سپاه؟


ارتش

----------


## rezagmi

> * به نام آرامش بخش دلها
> **سلام دوستان ,وقت بخیر
> برای قبولی در رشته پزشکی ارتش چه رتبه ای لازم هست؟ و چه درصد هایی؟
> و شرایط پزشکی ارتش چیه؟
> باتشکر*


پذیرش اولیه(قبل از مصاحبه)بر اساس حد نصاب تراز و نمره معدل انجام میگیره فکر کنم پارسال معدل 18 و تراز 9400(یا این حدود) ملاک بود.



> با اجازه استارتر
> ارتش بهتر هست یا سپاه؟


بسته به فرد متفاوته!تا روحیه شما چی باشه
شخصا ارتش رو ترجیح میدم :Yahoo (4):

----------


## biology115

ارتش بهتر از سپاه هست ...

قوانین ورودی این دانشگاه ، تا اونجا که میدونم باید سلامتی جسمانی کامل داشته باشی

قد پایین 160 نمیپذیرن ، باید تمام دندون ها سالم باشن و ...

تراز مورد نیاز هم برا پزشکی بالای 9000 و پرستاری بالای 7000 باید باشه

در خصوص معدل هم دقیقا اطلاعی ندارم ...

زمانی هم که پزشکی فارغ التحصیل شدی سه تا ستاره میزنن روی شونه هات ، یعنی ستوان یکم میشی

ولی پرستار میشه ستوان دوم یعنی دو تا ستاره ...

ولی اگه رفتی ارتش دیگه فکر خروج از کشور رو از سرت بیرون کن ...

----------


## shaahin

از نظر مالی ارتش بیشتر ساپورت میکنه افرادش رو و مراحل قبولی اعم از معدل و تراز و مصاحبه و معاینه درش راحت تره ولی خب علوم پزشکی ارتش کجا و بقیه الله کجا !!! بقیه الله جدیدا درکنار تهران و شهید بهشتی و ایران و ... اینا جزو گروه یک دانشگاه های علوم پزشکی شده ولی ارتش کنار جیرفت و زاهدان و گنابادو... اینا جزو گروه آخر یعنی سه شده ، افراد مذهبی ترهم طبیعتا در بقیه الله راحت تر خواهند بود ، شرایط هردو در دفترچه های انتخاب رشته سال پیش موجوده و انتخاب هرکدوم هم کاملا سلیقه ای ولی با برتری آشکار بقیه الله ، (راستی یادم رفت در ارتش شما باید با لباس نظامی سرکلاس ها حاضر بشید !!!) در کل رتبه خوب بیار ، هرجا میخوای برو  :Yahoo (3):

----------


## mahdi100

ممنون از دوستان

----------


## mahdi100

دوستان دو تا سوال داشتم
 1)حدّاقل معدّل دیپلم یا پیش دانشگاهی 18 برای دوره دکتری حرفه ای پزشکی می باشد.
*یعنی معدل کل دیپلم؟ و یا معدل امتحانات نهایی؟
*)حدّاکثر سنّ داوطلبان تحصیل در آن دانشگاه 20 سال تمام می باشد.
*تبصره 1:*به ازای هر یک سال عضویّت بسیج فعّال،مدّت 3 ماه و عضویّت عادی دو ماه تا سقف یک سال قابل افزایش به حدّاکثر سن می باشد.
*یعنی من در 19 سالگی نمیتونم برم مگر اینکه از یک سال به بعد بسیج فعال داشته باشم؟*

 @8mit8

----------


## mahdi100

up

----------


## saj8jad

> دوستان دو تا سوال داشتم
>  1)حدّاقل معدّل دیپلم یا پیش دانشگاهی 18 برای دوره دکتری حرفه ای پزشکی می باشد.
> *یعنی معدل کل دیپلم؟ و یا معدل امتحانات نهایی؟
> *)حدّاکثر سنّ داوطلبان تحصیل در آن دانشگاه 20 سال تمام می باشد.
> *تبصره 1:*به ازای هر یک سال عضویّت بسیج فعّال،مدّت 3 ماه و عضویّت عادی دو ماه تا سقف یک سال قابل افزایش به حدّاکثر سن می باشد.
> *یعنی من در 19 سالگی نمیتونم برم مگر اینکه از یک سال به بعد بسیج فعال داشته باشم؟*
> 
>  @8mit8


سلام

*ــ* منظور معدل کل دیپلم یا معدل کل پیش دانشگاهی هستش

*ــ* چرا میتونی بری مشکلی نیست ، گفته حداکثر سن 20 سال تمام ، یعنی از زمانی که شروع میکنی به تحصیل حداکثر باید سنت 20 سال باشه در غیر اینصورت باید شرایط تبصره 1 رو داشته باشی و ...

موفق و پیروز باشی  :Yahoo (1): 
یاعلی(ع) :Y (518):

----------


## mahdi100

up

----------


## اسطوره

برای ثبت نام ، ممثل سال قبل ، باید موقع دریافت کارت اعلام علاقه مندی کنیم یا همین الان هم باید توی سایت پزشکی سپاه ثبت نام کنیم؟؟؟؟

----------


## laleh74

> برای ثبت نام ، ممثل سال قبل ، باید موقع دریافت کارت اعلام علاقه مندی کنیم یا همین الان هم باید توی سایت پزشکی سپاه ثبت نام کنیم؟؟؟؟


احتمالا موقع دریافت کارت باشه..چون الان ک چیزی نیومده

----------


## اسطوره

> احتمالا موقع دریافت کارت باشه..چون الان ک چیزی نیومده


سال قبل که اینجوری بود . الانم توی سایتشون خوندم گفتن که از طریق سایت سازمان سنجش اعلام میشه پس احتمالا امسال هم مثل سال قبل باید موقع دریافت کارت ورود به جلسه از طریق سایت سنجش اعلام علاقه مندی کنیم.

----------


## hamed-corpo

با عرض سلام و خسته نباشید !

یه سوال داشتم از کسایی که در اطرافشون قبولی پزشکی ارتش داشتن

موقع مصاحبه ، رتبه ی فرد هم براشون مهمه!

مثلا من با رتبه 3000 و دیگری با رتبه 1500 اومدن 

آیا این موضوع رو تاثیر میدن در قبولی ؟

و اگر نه پس چرا با اینکه افرادی با تراز علمی بالای 9000 اومدن ، قبولی های کانون همه زیر 2000 بود رتبشون در حالی که تراز علمی 9000 رتبه های 4000 و اون اطراف رو هم شامل میشه !!؟!؟!؟!


پیشاپیش مرسی

----------


## After4Ever

> با عرض سلام و خسته نباشید !
> 
> یه سوال داشتم از کسایی که در اطرافشون قبولی پزشکی ارتش داشتن
> 
> موقع مصاحبه ، رتبه ی فرد هم براشون مهمه!
> 
> مثلا من با رتبه 3000 و دیگری با رتبه 1500 اومدن 
> 
> آیا این موضوع رو تاثیر میدن در قبولی ؟
> ...



تراز علمی 9000 ببه معنی رقابت نیست مثلا اگر این دانشگاه 30 نفر می گیره چند برابر ظرفیت می گیره مثلا 5 برابر که این 5 برابر تعداد رو می رسونه به 150 تا حالا از این 150 تا فقط 30 نفر در مصاحبه قبول میشن

پس تراز 9000 نمی خواد به نظرم 9600 یا شایدم بیشتر تا جزو اون 150 نفر بشی برای اون 30 نفرم باید مصاحبه های عقیدتی سیاسی بگدرونی

----------


## hamed-corpo

> تراز علمی 9000 ببه معنی رقابت نیست مثلا اگر این دانشگاه 30 نفر می گیره چند برابر ظرفیت می گیره مثلا 5 برابر که این 5 برابر تعداد رو می رسونه به 150 تا حالا از این 150 تا فقط 30 نفر در مصاحبه قبول میشن
> 
> پس تراز 9000 نمی خواد به نظرم 9600 یا شایدم بیشتر تا جزو اون 150 نفر بشی برای اون 30 نفرم باید مصاحبه های عقیدتی سیاسی بگدرونی


اطلاعی در مورد آخرین قبولیاش دارین؟

----------


## After4Ever

> اطلاعی در مورد آخرین قبولیاش دارین؟



بعید می دونیم بالای 2500 منطقه 2 کسی برای مصاحبه قبول بشه...

----------


## hamed-corpo

> بعید می دونیم بالای 2500 منطقه 2 کسی برای مصاحبه قبول بشه...


قبول بشه یا دعوت بشه ؟


آخه الان که دوباره نگاه کردم اصلا سایت کانون در موردش هیچ چیزی ننوشته و قبولیاشم نزده ولی ماله سپاه رو زده

----------


## After4Ever

> قبول بشه یا دعوت بشه ؟
> 
> 
> آخه الان که دوباره نگاه کردم اصلا سایت کانون در موردش هیچ چیزی ننوشته و قبولیاشم نزده ولی ماله سپاه رو زده




مصاحبه ....تازه حداکثرش اینه 
رتبه 2000 احتمال زیاد برای مصاحبه دعوت بشه

----------


## نگین1010

سلام.راجب بورسیه ی پزشکی ارتش سوال داشتم.نمره ی علمی بالای9000یعنی تقریبا چه رتبه ای؟؟همچنین پذیرش خانم ها سالیانه تقریبا چند نفره؟؟؟و از همه مهمتر این مراحل سخت پزشکیش برای داوطلبان پزشکی هم هست؟؟؟از جمله قد و دندان واینا
وااااقعا به کمک نیاز دارم.
اگه مشکلی نیست لطفا به ایمل شخصی ام پاسخ بدید
زنده و برقرار باشید

----------


## Shayan.m

> سلام.راجب بورسیه ی پزشکی ارتش سوال داشتم.نمره ی علمی بالای9000یعنی تقریبا چه رتبه ای؟؟همچنین پذیرش خانم ها سالیانه تقریبا چند نفره؟؟؟و از همه مهمتر این مراحل سخت پزشکیش برای داوطلبان پزشکی هم هست؟؟؟از جمله قد و دندان واینا
> وااااقعا به کمک نیاز دارم.
> اگه مشکلی نیست لطفا به ایمل شخصی ام پاسخ بدید
> زنده و برقرار باشید


فکر نمی کنم از خانم ها پذیرش داشته باشن
ولی از من می شنوین کلا سمت نیرو های مسلح نرید

----------


## نگین1010

از پیشنهادتون ممنونم.ولی واقعا علاقه دارم
پذیرش خانوم دارن..خیلی کم
ممنون

----------


## Shayan.m

> از پیشنهادتون ممنونم.ولی واقعا علاقه دارم
> پذیرش خانوم دارن..خیلی کم
> ممنون������������


به کار تو نیرد های مسلح علاقه دارید ؟؟؟!! یا کلا پزشکی؟

----------


## Ali.psy

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط نگین1010


سلام.راجب بورسیه ی پزشکی ارتش سوال داشتم.نمره ی علمی بالای9000یعنی تقریبا چه رتبه ای؟؟همچنین پذیرش خانم ها سالیانه تقریبا چند نفره؟؟؟و از همه مهمتر این مراحل سخت پزشکیش برای داوطلبان پزشکی هم هست؟؟؟از جمله قد و دندان واینا
وااااقعا به کمک نیاز دارم.
اگه مشکلی نیست لطفا به ایمل شخصی ام پاسخ بدید
زنده و برقرار باشید


نمره علمی9500نه9000یعنی تراز داوطلب که تو کارنامه درج میشه..حدودرتبه3500منطقه دو...حدودیه ها هرسال فرق داره تراز ها...پذیرش خانمها فقط رشته پرستاری هست..27نفر پارسال بود..ارتش واسه پزشکی از خانمها نمیگیره فقط مرد*

----------


## Ahmadrezaalfa

کسایی که برای پزشکی نیروی انتظامی رفتن بیان از مراحلش بگن

----------


## Ahmadrezaalfa

Up

----------


## حامد محمودی

:Yahoo (35):

----------


## m.arbaghaei

نتایج نمیمه متمرکز کی میاد؟؟؟

----------


## Ahmadrezaalfa

قبول شدگان که از طریق سایت سنجش میاد حالا این اسامی نهایی رو ارتش میده طبق مصاحبه و معاینه یا سنجش میده طبق تراز؟

----------


## Ahmadrezaalfa

> نتایج نمیمه متمرکز کی میاد؟؟؟


آخر دی

----------


## آیــه سادات

سلام ـ بچه ها دانشگاه علوم پزشکی ارتش و سپاه مختلطه یا جدا هستن ؟؟ من هر عکسی که دیدم اصلا خانوم نبودن .

----------


## Mt_7777

سلام دوستان من واسه ارتش دعوت به مصاحبه شدم 
تست های پزشکیش چطوره ؟
نمره چشم ؟
تعداد دندان های خراب؟

----------


## Mt_7777

???????/

----------


## Narvan

> سلام دوستان من واسه ارتش دعوت به مصاحبه شدم 
> تست های پزشکیش چطوره ؟
> نمره چشم ؟
> تعداد دندان های خراب؟


ما که نرفتیم ببینیم چه خبره ولی شما بعد از اینکه رفتی یه لطفی بکن لطفا بیا بگو مصاحبه و تستای سلامتش چه جوریاست

----------


## Alirezaaaaa

*یه سوال:
برای مصاحبه پزشکی ارتش که قراره برم تهران،اونجا محل اسکان دارن خودشون یا باید اتاق اجاره کنم؟*

----------


## Reza.k

> *یه سوال:
> برای مصاحبه پزشکی ارتش که قراره برم تهران،اونجا محل اسکان دارن خودشون یا باید اتاق اجاره کنم؟*


سلام
نه محل اسکان نمیدن وبهتره خونه فامیل یا مسافر خونه یا هتلی رو برای یه شب اجاره کنید.البته اگه میخواید مسافرخونه یا هتل برید  بهتره بعد اینکه مصاحبه روز اولتون تموم شد برید سراغش چون معمولا تو همون روز اول حدود نصف مصاحبه شونده ها رد میشن و رزرو هتلتون بی فایده میشه(ولی ایشاالله شما مصاحبه رو قبول میشید و من منظورم اینه همه حالات رو در نظر بگیرید)

----------


## Reza.k

> سلام دوستان من واسه ارتش دعوت به مصاحبه شدم 
> تست های پزشکیش چطوره ؟
> نمره چشم ؟
> تعداد دندان های خراب؟


سلام
مهمترین بخشش هم همون معاینه پزشکیش هست و اگه اونو با موفقیت بگذرونید با احتمال بالایی مصاحبه رو قبول میشید ایشاالله

----------


## Reza.k

و اینکه بچه هایی که میرید مصاحبه حتما پول نقد همراهتون باشه چون اونجا هزینه معاینات رو دریافت میکنن(برعکس مصاحبه بقیه الله :Yahoo (94): )

----------


## Alirezaaaaa

> و اینکه بچه هایی که میرید مصاحبه حتما پول نقد همراهتون باشه چون اونجا هزینه معاینات رو دریافت میکنن(برعکس مصاحبه بقیه الله)


چقدر ببریم؟

----------


## Alirezaaaaa

میشه لطفا ترتیب مصاحبه ها رو هم بگید؟ اول معاینه یا چی؟

----------


## Reza.k

> چقدر ببریم؟


سال ما 80 گرفتن و پارسال 100 و اگه همین سیر تصاعدی رو پیش بریم قاعدتا باید 120 بگیرن ولی شما تورم امسال و تحریم هارو هم در نظر بگیرید و حداقل 150 همراهتون باشه :Yahoo (94):

----------


## Reza.k

> میشه لطفا ترتیب مصاحبه ها رو هم بگید؟ اول معاینه یا چی؟


اول از همه معاینه هست.....کلا پروسه‌ي طولانی داره این معاینه‌ش......

----------

